# Golf 7 Spy Shots



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen's Golf 7 will officially be shown at the Paris Auto Show in September, so final mules and test vehicles are out and about. Spy photographers are snapping up pictures and while we still can't tell an awful lot from these shots, we know based on the MQB platform we viewed that the wheelbase is slightly longer, the width is up a bit and the front over hangs have been reduced. People inside VW that have seen the Golf 7 say that it looks great, particularly the GTI. 

Until the car gets introduced though, here are a few shots to tease you a bit...


----------



## DaWolfsburg (Sep 12, 2002)

lower it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yup id say it still looks like a golf :thumbup:


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the overall shape looks like a mk4 golf


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

Lamps look very similar to those on the mk6 Jetta, can't wait for the unveiling


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

a new gen golf already? WTF?:screwy:


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Where can I get a snuggie for my Mkiv?


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad I didn't buy a Mkvi now :laugh:


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

Holding off buying a MK6 GTI until I see what the MK7 looks like. I wish this were coming out sooner


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

They still got that huge C-pillar I see. :laugh:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

the change in the wheel base makes a big difference on how the car's appearance is. 

could be because camo too... but yeah same as above, i had been looking into a MKVI and glad i didn't ha


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

Rage In The Machines said:


> They still got that huge C-pillar I see. :laugh:


I had to scroll back up then I was like, :laugh:


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

Wish I could get a car bra package like that to protect my paint! Tired of rock chips.


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

NeoAtreides said:


> Wish I could get a car bra package like that to protect my paint! Tired of rock chips.


They'll probably offer it as an enhanced cold weather package


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

With the MkVI looking as good as it does, I think it would be hard to mess up the MkVII.

Looks like a more pronounced beltline?


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Is that a Skyroof on a Golf?


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> a new gen golf already? WTF?:screwy:


My thoughts exactly - the MKVI are only about two or three years old right?? I can't afford a new VW anymore, so I haven't been keeping up with the new ones as much, but I didn't think they had been around long enough to do a remodel already.....


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> My thoughts exactly - the MKVI are only about two or three years old right?? I can't afford a new VW anymore, so I haven't been keeping up with the new ones as much, but I didn't think they had been around long enough to do a remodel already.....


*Golf 6 started production in 2009 (MY09) for ROW and 2009 (MY10) for NA. Europe and the ROW always gets the model a year or two before we do here for the most part. *

"WOLFSBURG, Germany — With typical German understatement, Volkswagen's official press announcement of its redesigned 2009 Golf describes the new car as "the best Golf of all times." Let's just say you'll have to look twice to tell that the popular hatchback has received an extensive makeover.

Sure, there are new features such as adaptive chassis control and automatic distance control. And VW's new seven-speed DSG dual-clutch automatic is fitted to several models.

But the Golf's basic hatchback silhouette remains essentially the same as it has for several generations, although the face of the 2009 model bears a distinct family resemblance to that of the new Scirocco.

A VW spokesman said earlier that the company is proceeding with plans to launch the redesigned Golf in the U.S. in the fall of 2009, most likely as a 2010 model. VW's press material said the car will be launched in Europe in October, followed by rollouts in Africa, Asia, Australia and North America.

The starting price in Europe will be around $25,400, the company said. In the U.S., the 2009 Rabbit is priced from $16,540 for the basic three-door hatchback.

Engines for Europe include a range of four-cylinder TDI diesels, from 89 to 168 horsepower, including two new 2.0-liter units that deliver 109 hp and 138 hp, respectively. VW says the 109-hp variant returns fuel economy of up to 52 mpg.

At the European launch, the new Golf also will offer a choice of four direct-injection gasoline engines, from 79 to 158 hp, several equipped with VW's "twincharger" system. The most frugal gasoline power plant, the 1.4-liter TSI, delivers up to 38 mpg.

VW is fitting its engines with a six-speed or seven-speed DSG, depending on torque. A six-speed manual is standard on most of the smaller engines.

In the U.S., the current '09 Rabbit comes with a 170-hp 2.5-liter five-cylinder normally aspirated gasoline engine with a choice of five-speed manual or six-speed automatic transmission. EPA highway mileage is 29 mpg.

What this means to you: It's definitely new and improved — but the 2009 Golf sure doesn't look much different from its predecessor. — Paul Lienert, Correspondent"

http://www.insideline.com/volkswagen/golf/2009/unveiled-2009-vw-golf.html


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see a naked shot of a MKVII GTI. It's gonna be so badass. *drool*

Edit: I'm fairly new to the VW scene so I don't know how it goes with new models.
Even though the MK7's won't be shown until Sept, *is there a chance we'll get some leaked MK7 pics before Sept?* What's happened in the past?


----------



## 1dayVWowner (Jan 30, 2005)

It looks bigger. Kind of reminds me of the Mk4


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> My thoughts exactly - the MKVI are only about two or three years old right?? I can't afford a new VW anymore, so I haven't been keeping up with the new ones as much, but I didn't think they had been around long enough to do a remodel already.....


MK6 was really a MK5 with cost cutting production.

In reality this is the next gen from the MK5.

I am excited if it is as described.

230HP, 2850lbs, mechanical LSD.

As long as they can keep the NVH at MK6 levels sign me up. :thumbup:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

looks kinda ify but guess we'll have to wait and see
wheres the hids?!:banghead:


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

RG.Jeff said:


> looks kinda ify but guess we'll have to wait and see
> wheres the hids?!:banghead:


This is the Golf, not the GTI. I really hope they don't go the MK6 Jetta route and not offer HIDs though. The specs on this thing sound really solid, can't wait to see it


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

i understand that but... its 2012 everything should have them


----------



## emorford (Jan 16, 2012)

The world is going to end soon, so they better release it fast! ha


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

Really want to see some pictures... might have to go test drive one as well when they come out


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

wonder what happened to the jetta coupe???? i need variety. only hatches and 4 doors


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

hard to tell anything with all of that camo, but I'm looking forward to the Mk7 :beer:


----------



## TwentyValve + (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't tell any differences lol


----------



## Mafiamike954 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeaj like mk4 mixed up with the mk6..hmmm


----------



## 1dayVWowner (Jan 30, 2005)

here is the A3. I guess we can use our imagination on how the golf will be like. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/02/23/more-pictures-of-the-2013-audi-a3-say-hello-to-the-internet/


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

Hate how the car is getting bigger and bigger. VW, time bring over the UP or Polo.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

That's a well disguised car. I can't tell anything about how it will look.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

wky said:


> Hate how the car is getting bigger and bigger. VW, time bring over the UP or Polo.


The GTI will be 250 - 300lbs less than the Mk6. :thumbup:


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

XM_Rocks said:


> The GTI will be 250 - 300lbs less than the Mk6. :thumbup:


Jamie's article on the MQB says the platform will be 88-132 lbs lighter. Where is the extra weight loss coming from?


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Golf_kris said:


> Jamie's article on the MQB says the platform will be 88-132 lbs lighter. Where is the extra weight loss coming from?


New welding techniques "around 150 pounds lighter than the Mk6 (which is essentially a slightly modified Mk5) thanks to molten-molded, extra high-strength steel used throughout the chassis, along with reworked suspension components, lightened engines and auxiliary bits. "

http://autoecommerce.org/what-we-know-about-the-2013-volkswagen-golf-next-gen-gti/


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Golf_kris said:


> Jamie's article on the MQB says the platform will be 88-132 lbs lighter. Where is the extra weight loss coming from?


I believe the 88-132 may be for Golf?

I am quoting the below Top Gear Article.

The extra weight savings over the current GTI is stated to be 220lbs due to aluminum roof.

Ok I stretched a little on my 250-300lbs... I just need to loose a bit of weight. :laugh:

Top Gear MK7 Article


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

XM_Rocks said:


> MK6 was really a MK5 with cost cutting production.
> 
> In reality this is the next gen from the MK5.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. And it isn't really too soon because it will be a while before it makes it to the states after its release in Europe.


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

XM_Rocks said:


> I believe the 88-132 may be for Golf?
> 
> I am quoting the below Top Gear Article.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting up the Top Gear article. Mk7 seems like a pretty exciting evolution of the Golf/GTi. I may just hold on to the R until then. Hopefully the Mk7 comes out with the a la carte options like the 2010 GTi instead of these stupid packages.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

i for the life of me cannot make an educated guess in my mind on how this will look.

but that is one ugly mofo car with all that disguise


----------



## ronin1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah the camo disquise does a good job of what it's meant to do so honestly if you told me this was an MKVI I'd believe it.

I'm sure the styling won't be drastically different than the current MKVI which to me is a good thing.
So will the MKVII's actually be sold in 2013 or are we going to have to go through the usual waiting game of it coming out a year or two later, after they release it in Europe? :facepalm:


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

looking at the front end, I see the corporate headlights, ala Passat. Maybe someone can photoshop a Passat front end on a Golf VI and then you get the Golf VII.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

Will it be available with that "Zebra" paint option...


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

No HIDS? :facepalm:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

koston. said:


> No HIDS? :facepalm:


That's pretty standard... its a test car.

Even if this isnt a base Golf they probably didn't want to show any design cues from the headlights anyway.

Projectors... LED's etc.

Besides on the MK6 GTI and Golf TDI its an option so I would think the MK7 would be the same way.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

windhys said:


> Im gonna weit for Golf 8


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1-VW (Jul 15, 2006)

The longer wheel base gave the designers wings. The car apparently has a cab-forward design allowing a steeply sloped windshield which in return leads to lower roofline. Also, the cammo cannot hide the strong sholder lines. I like what I see.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

I do not like the body of the mk V and mk VI compared to my Mk IV. The back of the hood is way too tall, making it look pudgy. The lights/front face on the Mk VI is better than the Mk V, however.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> My thoughts exactly - the MKVI are only about two or three years old right?? * I can't afford a new VW anymore, so I haven't been keeping up with the new ones as much*, but I didn't think they had been around long enough to do a remodel already.....


 THIS^ I care more about the older shyt


XM_Rocks said:


> MK6 was really a MK5 with cost cutting production.


 Cost cutting eh? :facepalm: Ya makes me want to fork out the dough for all that plastic and electronic crap


XM_Rocks said:


> The GTI will be 250 - 300lbs less than the Mk6. :thumbup:


Can new golf haz Moar Plasticz?:laugh:
Kidding though, the new welding technique is intriguing! :thumbup:


----------



## JDub713 (Feb 25, 2012)

The GTI's gonna need more than 230hp to keep up power-wise with the other leading hatches. It should be in the 250-270hp range standard. I've driven the new Golf R and it's nice, but no quantum leap by any means. The car is superior to it's competitors in every other category. An 'R' model should be around 300hp+ by now. The MKIV's came out in the NAR in 2004 (holy sh*t, almost 10 years ago already), and even with a different power plant, they're only making +/- 10 more hp than that model. Come on Volkswagen, 'mo powa!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> Cost cutting eh? :facepalm: Ya makes me want to fork out the dough for all that plastic and electronic crap:


Cost cutting for production.

The MK5 was too expensive to build.

The MK6 Golf was quieter, had a better interior and was cheaper to make than the MK5.

My wife's MK6 golf was much nicer than my MK5 GTI. :thumbup:

Here is a good video explaining.






Here is another good mk5 vs mk6 vid.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

KahviVW said:


> With the MkVI looking as good as it does, I think it would be hard to mess up the MkVII.


It can't be that hard, look at how Toyota keeps f-ing up the looks of the Camry.


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

Word yo I need a jetta coupe in my life that thang is so sexy


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

The jetta coupe would destroy all other models in sales


----------



## narcoossee (Sep 22, 2011)

*This is even more interesting than the weight reduction*

From the "What we know about the 2013 Volkswagen Golf, next-gen GTI" at the AutoECommerce story: http://autoecommerce.org/what-we-know-about-the-2013-volkswagen-golf-next-gen-gti/

Because of the new manufacturing and material processes, _parts costs will be cut by around 20 percent and manufacturing costs will be reduced by one-third, meaning the next Golf should be less expensive than the current model, while packing even more content, providing more power and even better handling. _Sell that alongside the current GTI and people will ask, “Why upgrade?” We wouldn’t either, but then again, we’d wait for the next GTI anyway, or maybe that oil-burning GTD…


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

narcoossee said:


> From the "What we know about the 2013 Volkswagen Golf, next-gen GTI" at the AutoECommerce story: http://autoecommerce.org/what-we-know-about-the-2013-volkswagen-golf-next-gen-gti/
> 
> Because of the new manufacturing and material processes, _parts costs will be cut by around 20 percent and manufacturing costs will be reduced by one-third, meaning the next Golf should be less expensive than the current model, while packing even more content, providing more power and even better handling. _Sell that alongside the current GTI and people will ask, “Why upgrade?” We wouldn’t either, but then again, we’d wait for the next GTI anyway, or maybe that oil-burning GTD…


I pray the GTD makes it to the US this time around  Volvo got me all hot and bothered with the new V40 debut, but it's NOT coming to the USA (yet).


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

quailallstar said:


> I pray the GTD makes it to the US this time around  Volvo got me all hot and bothered with the new V40 debut, but it's NOT coming to the USA (yet).


VW sells 500,000 Golfs a year in Europe.

If we had those numbers here we would be getting one. :thumbup:

We are going to start realizing that China and India will start getting the good stuff... US is no longer an emerging market.


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

Been off the vortex for quite a while, could this be the next Golf 7?

http://www.wheels.ca/columns/article/805362









Apologies if this is an old rendering, I only saw it today. :I


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

^^^

That looks like an Alfa or a Honda Civic.

No way would that be the Golf.

No corporate styling cues and too edgy and drastic for VW design.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Mar 2, 2002)

I do remember seeing that awhile back in one of the mags, and at the time, it was attributed to VW.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

jhanna1701 said:


> I do remember seeing that awhile back in one of the mags, and at the time, it was attributed to VW.


Maybe some Scirocco concept?

Personally I hope it stays as a concept.... its ugly imo.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Mar 2, 2002)

XM_Rocks said:


> Maybe some Scirocco concept?
> 
> Personally I hope it stays as a concept.... its ugly imo.


No, it was the golf. Not saying that's what the new golf will be, just what the article said. If I remember correctly, it was about the time when VW took over ItalDesign. Might just be a "study".


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

Agree with you, I found it quite hideous. If that's even close to the final, I'm getting the R32 MK6 and call it a day


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

You can rest assured that that sketch is not accurate. I see several things straight away that are either inconsistent with the spy shots and/or would never make it to a practical production vehicle.


----------



## snakeye (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Looks more like a Ford Fiesta than anything.

I'm not sure what to think about the spy shots. Doesn't look bad, but I'm scared that they will get rid of the rounded headlights and create something similar to those awful renderings of the car.

Also I'm disappointed that they didn't get rid of the shoulder line. The c-pillar looked so much better without it, and it's what gave the MK2 and MK4 such a solid German look.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DaWolfsburg said:


> lower it.


Lol Moar low!


----------

